# Pierogies



## CatPat (Sep 3, 2013)

I gave up upon the translating of the basic pierogies recipe of DA. Google search one of the good basic pierogies recipe, and choose to put in the ingredients:

For the breakfast, stuff pierogies with scrambled eggs and crumbled bacon or sausage. Saute over the medium heat until brown on the both sides. Melt Velveeta cheese in the microwave oven, one tablespoon per each pierogie. 

For the lunch, stuff pierogies with the cheddar cheese and the fresh spinach. Saute then put an alfredo sauce on these of your choice.

For the dinner, stuff pierogies with thick mashed potatoes and the diced ham. Saute then use the tomato sauce of your choice on them.

I hope you enjoy.

~Cat


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 3, 2013)

Cat--

A friend of mine taught me to make perogies. Love them. We fill them with mashed potatoes-bacon-cheese-onion. The dough is made with sour cream and flour, that's it, in the FP.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 4, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Cat--
> 
> A friend of mine taught me to make perogies. Love them. We fill them with mashed potatoes-bacon-cheese-onion. The dough is made with sour cream and flour, that's it, in the FP.



This is good! What is the FP?

~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 4, 2013)

CatPat said:


> This is good! What is the FP?
> 
> ~Cat



FP = food processor. 

I've had pierogies stuffed with mashed potatoes and cooked meat and topped with caramelized onions. Yummy!


----------



## Addie (Sep 4, 2013)

In the town across the creek from where I live is a large Polish community. At the Polish Club each year they have a large banquet. The women seem to have an unspoken competition going on regarding who can make the best pierogies. Now I am not Polish, but I know where to find a good meal. No matter who made them, they were all good.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 4, 2013)

My husband makes pierogies and fills them with Lekvar (prune butter).  His Slovak grandmother always made them and he can't find them anywhere now.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 4, 2013)

Addie said:


> In the town across the creek from where I live is a large Polish community. At the Polish Club each year they have a large banquet. The women seem to have an unspoken competition going on regarding who can make the best pierogies. Now I am not Polish, but I know where to find a good meal. No matter who made them, they were all good.



We stole them from the Polish people. I do not think they have noticed yet.

~Cat


----------



## Addie (Sep 5, 2013)

CatPat said:


> We stole them from the Polish people. I do not think they have noticed yet.
> 
> ~Cat



Your secret is safe with me. I love to go to ethnic functions. They don't have it catered. The women do all the cooking. The kitchen is their domain and heaven help any male who dares to enter it. I used to love going once a year to The Polish Club when the had the Installation of the New Officers. Stuffed cabbage rolls, peirogies, desserts to die for, etc. And all made by home cooks. You don't get those flavors when  it is catered.


----------



## frenchguycooking (Sep 5, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> My husband makes pierogies and fills them with Lekvar (prune butter).  His Slovak grandmother always made them and he can't find them anywhere now.



Can you share the recipe ? What's the particularity of Pierogies ? I would love to know more about it ...


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 5, 2013)

This perogie thread has several different recipes (and I even took pictures that last time I made perogies). I am planning on making a batch soon--that is, once I dig the potatoes and buy cheese and sour cream. I have bacon and onions. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/perogies-19723-5.html


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 5, 2013)

frenchguycooking said:


> Can you share the recipe ? What's the particularity of Pierogies ? I would love to know more about it ...



They are similar to a dumpling with filling.  The recipe he uses for the dough is a noodle recipe.

3 C flour
1 tsp salt
4 egg yolks
7-8 tbs cold water

1 jar Lekvar
In our stores, it is sold near the peanut butter or in the baking aisle.

Mix the dough and roll out like you would for pie dough. He rolls the dough with the pasta roller attachment of my Kitchen Aid Stand Mixer.   Cut it into 3 inch squares.  Some people cut it in a round 3 inch in diameter or so.  Place one tablespoon of the Lekvar (or desired filling) on each square.  Brush the edges with water, fold over and seal.  Drop them in boiling water and when they float they are done.  

When we fill them with other things, like mashed potato/cheese or saurkraut, after we boil them, we fry them in butter or butter/onion.  The Lekvar ones would not taste too good fried I don't think.  Each nationality seems to have their own way of making them.  Here in the Pittsburgh Area they are very popular at all the church fairs and dinners.  They make them and sell them for fundraisers.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 5, 2013)

Another food that is very similar is Asian Pot Stickers.  I believe they are filled with ground pork.  I like them, too.  Anything with dough.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 5, 2013)

What is Lekvar?


----------



## CatPat (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh I know of these! You make me happy with the recipes! 

Thank you all! 
~Cat


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 6, 2013)

Zhizara said:


> What is Lekvar?




Lekvar is Prune Butter.  It looks very much like apple butter.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 6, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Oh I know of these! You make me happy with the recipes!
> 
> Thank you all!
> ~Cat



Cat, I learned Slovak cooking from my mother-in-law.  I think it is very similar to Romanian cooking.  I'm glad this makes you happy!


----------



## CatPat (Sep 6, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Cat, I learned Slovak cooking from my mother-in-law.  I think it is very similar to Romanian cooking.  I'm glad this makes you happy!



This is certainly similar. Your family and friends must be quite satisfied to your cooking! I would like the cooking of yours very much.

Your post and the others who post these things make me very happy! How is it possible for one to be not happy in this wonderful website? 

Your friend,
~Cat


----------

